# Help! 2010 Outlander 650 xtp vs 2015 outlander L 500



## gtsordo (Jul 11, 2015)

I am looking to get a new atv for this winter to plow driveways. I am buying used off of craigslist. Currently I am torn between a few deals, all are in excellent condition. I dont know if i need the extra power of the 650 or how important power steering is. Keep in mind I will have to shell out ~$500 for a plow and mounting system for the 2015 outlander L. What do you guys think is the best deal? I can afford the spend $6000 but that amount is a huge purchase for me

*#1* [Price: $6250] 2010 Can am outlander 650 xtp with 300 miles. comes with warn 2500# winch and a plow









*#2* [Price: $5000] 2015 Can am outlander L 500 with 50 miles. Comes with a little over 4 years left on a transferrable warranty and a winch. Does not have power steering.









*#3* [Price: $3000] 2004 yamaha grizzly 660 with 1700 miles 52" moose plow and 2500# warn winch









*#4* [Price: $3800] 2011 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO with 1400 miles. Does not have power steering.


----------



## gtsordo (Jul 11, 2015)

bump .


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I use a 2007 Arctic Cat 650 Prowler side by side and even with the extra weight (1,100 lbs dry) and a 72" plow it has plenty of power to push 10" snow and it's an older carburetor model. I didn't see what area you're from, how much snow do you get a year? I haven't rode quads much and never pushed snow with one so I don't know about the power steering. I think having a 4 year warranty would be a good thing, unless you know the folks who owned the ones with higher mileage, you never know how hard they've been ridden or maintained. 

I'm kind of torn between option #1 & #2, #1 because of the power steering & plow and a bigger engine may not have to work as hard to get the same job done as a smaller one. #2 because of the low miles and warranty.

In the off season do you plan on using it trail ride or other chores? If you trail ride the power steering would be an advantage, my side by side doesn't have it and in tight areas it takes some effort at times to turn it.

After being cheap when I bought my used Prowler I wished I would have spent a little more and got a newer one.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I like #1 then #3 then #2 then #4,

but its not my money, 
How many drives are you gonna plow?
are you using the ATV in off season for things? Trail riding? Hunting? Working?
due you have a heated workshop to fix the ATV if things go wrong? or for easy starting?

due a usage break down for the atv
%50 plowing snow
%25 trail riding
%15 yard work
%10 misc
if its all about just plowing snow then the how much due you want spend the $$$$ on #3 is a big thing that's why I picked that one 2,

what type of snow fall due you usually get?

10 times 4" or less and 2 times 4-12" 
what type of snow light and fluffy or wet and heavy?
I know you'll likely get a mixture of each but what type more often,

what type of trans in the Can Am's

the Belt drive ATV will need replacing if you due a lot of wet and heavy snow falls but as long as you have a spare belt your good on that account.


----------



## gtsordo (Jul 11, 2015)

sublime68charge;2012333 said:


> I like #1 then #3 then #2 then #4,
> 
> but its not my money,
> How many drives are you gonna plow?
> ...


This will be my first winter with a plow so I haven't started advertising yet but I plan on have around 15 suburban driveways.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

location?

and are you drive ATV to each account?

Heated Grips and Thumb are great options to have as well.

due some looking through this section there is a lot of great info to be found.

if you have other questions just ask.

good luck.


----------



## gtsordo (Jul 11, 2015)

sublime68charge;2012341 said:


> location?
> 
> and are you drive ATV to each account?
> 
> ...


 im in the chicago suburbs. I will drive the atv to majority of my accounts, but also plan on buying a trailer so I'm not limited to my neighborhood


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Which did you end up with?


----------

